# Rzeszow Open 2010



## krzych (Sep 14, 2010)

Rzeszow Open 2010
Date: Oct 23, 2010
City: Rzeszow, Poland 
Venue: II Liceum Ogólnokształcące - www.2lo.rz.pl/
Address: ul. Ks. Jalowego 22 
Website: www.rzeszowopen2010.to.pl
Organiser: Krzysztof Boryczko ; Kacper Gwizdala
WCA delegate: Zbigniew Zborowski
Events:
3x3x3
2x2x2 
4x4x4
5x5x5 
3x3x3 blindfolded 
3x3x3 one-handed
Square-1
Magic & MasterMagic 
Pyraminx 
Clock
entrance fee: 17 zl


Check your flights to Rzeszow-Jasionka airport 

Have fun,
Krzysztof Boryczko


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2010)

I got excited then thinking there was a direct flight from my city, but then I realised they only fly twice a week so I can't make it


----------



## joey (Sep 14, 2010)

If we pronounce it, can we get free flights?


----------

